# Bring LeBron to the Mavs



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

http://www.lebrontothemavs.com/

Someone really wants LeBron to come to Dallas and spent the time to whip this together. Not bad.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

David Lord of db.com has an in-depth breakdown of possible Mavs activities in the summer: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=3040

Very long article, but well worth it if you want to know more about S&T, contracts and the Mavs chances of landing a star come July. 

Right now this summer has the potential to be extraordinarily great (landing a (super)star) or a complete and utter disaster (Dirk opting out and leaving).


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

What is the trade proposal?

I heard

Deng for leBron

Jeff Green for LeBron


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

http://www.lebrontodabulls.com/

Thats pretty funny.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston one summer, Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett.

Cuban, it's possible, Lebron and.........(fill in the blank).


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

www.LebronToNets.com

yes yess!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Butler and Dampier (signed and traded) for LeBron would work. The Mavs have as good a chance as anyone.


----------



## chris123 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cleveland 61-21 and he wants out. Aging team thats not willing to bring in the right pieces. He doesnt think he can win there.
Dallas 55-27 older team but only 1 piece away from a run, Owner has deep pockets and willing to do what it takes to win. He is a Cowboys fan so thats a plus. No state taxes are always a plus for athletes.
Miami 47-35 another aging team but on the decline and Wade isnt a lock to stay. Tough to see Cleveland trading to a team that will surely pass them in the standings and what will Miami offer?
Chicago 41-41up and coming team but still a few years from making a decent run. Needs more than Lebron. Would be in Jordans shadow even more than ever.New York 29-53 yes they have a load of cash and a high draft pick but need pretty much an entire team brought in. Owner willing to bring players in though and huge marketing city.
New Jersey 12-70 They have Devon Harris and the same pluses as Ney York but thats it, worst team in the league


____________________
chris


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Couldn't even get a meeting with him....how am I to really think he'll be in Dallas for 10-11?


----------



## First center dampier (Jul 3, 2010)

Lebron+Dampier=Champion


----------

